

Ask HN: What substantial real-time apps are out there aside from turntable.fm? - joshontheweb

I'm really interested in the possibilities behind real-time web apps but it seems hard to get right.  Any compelling apps out there with a real-time aspect?
======
mikelbring
Check out Trello. This was just posted here on HN:

<http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-trello-tech-stack/>

------
xwintermute
<http://eightbitbeats.com/> is pretty cool!

~~~
joshontheweb
haha, I helped build that one :) I was wondering what others are out there.
Glad you like it. Hopefully we will be updating it soon.

